# Raised Planter Volume



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Anyone good at maths?

Volume in Litres of a planter I've built that measures 4.2M in length x500mm (H) x500mm (W).

I keep getting 1050L but I'm pretty sure this is not correct.


----------



## goat (May 8, 2015)

Edited cos I didn't read the question. I get 1050litres as well but clearly I'm half asleep today.


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

I think you are correct.
Given 1000cc = 1L or 10x10x10cc =1L
or 1000000cc = 1000ltr
Mental arithmetic gives a figure of just over 1 cubic meter as you have 4 blocks 1/2 metre high by 1/2metre wide by just over 1m long.
Total volume is 4,200mm x 500mm x 500mm divided by 1000 gives the number of litres = 1050L
Or divide everything by 100 to give the number of 10x10 areas then multiply by the height.
Leaves 42x5x5= 210x5=1050L
I am just off to measure a litre of milk!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Well I got 1050L

So purchased 8 x 120L of compost to fill it with. I'd already placed some rubble etc at the bottom so guessed the 960L of compost would fill it......

No chance.... Probably just under half filled lol.

So I estimate I should of purchased 2400L.... How has this worked?


----------



## goat (May 8, 2015)

Maybe something to do with volume at packing vs volume of packed compost? Could also be changes in moisture affecting volume? Honestly not sure, damn annoying though I should think.


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Isn't a litre a unit of volume not mass which would be Kg.
I don't think they specify kg per litre, as a comparative figure, so it is not possible to know the density of the compost at the point before they compressed it but as said the amount of moisture would also make a big difference in Kg.
It probably states "80L When filled" on the bags which still does not give any indicator as to comparison.
80L of meringue probably only fills a small box once compresssed. 
A fluffy litre would have less mass than twice the amount compressed into the same volume. Once fluffed up again the double amount would have a larger volume than the fluffy volume.
I am sure the maths is correct with regard to volume in litres and perhaps it I would be worth going back to politely ask them, if you had a container this size how much you should purchase to fill it and if it turns out to be the same as you purchased then ask why when you purchased that amount from them did it not fill your container and take it from there.


----------

